# Anyone heard/have the Proceed AVP2+6?



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,


I'm looking to for a big leap in SQ for use with my soon to be LS9's. I've been using an Onk 805 for all my processing needs, but I hear that pre/pros are the way to go for SQ. On further research, I've read that the Proceed AVP2+6 has serious SQ for the money. 

Does anyone have experience with this model or even heard one?


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jerrin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm looking to for a big leap in SQ for use with my soon to be LS9's. I've been using an Onk 805 for all my processing needs, but I hear that pre/pros are the way to go for SQ. On further research, I've read that the Proceed AVP2+6 has serious SQ for the money.
> ...


Never heard it myself, but Proceed has a superb pedigree. Pretty much a kissing cousin to the Levinson stuff from what I've heard.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

You also may want to consider a two-channel preamp with HT bypass. You can get a lot more two channel for your money that way.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> You also may want to consider a two-channel preamp with HT bypass. You can get a lot more two channel for your money that way.


Oooh, yes.....thanks for reminding me.

(shameless plug) There's a nice tube based 2 channel pre with HT bypass for sale in the classifieds


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

I had an AVP2 (not sure what the +6 is, must have come after my model). The AVP2 was a great sounding pre, and a **** fine piece of engineering.

But it was definite overkill for a 2-channel rig.


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sparky14 said:


> I had an AVP2 (not sure what the +6 is, must have come after my model). The AVP2 was a great sounding pre, and a **** fine piece of engineering.
> 
> But it was definite overkill for a 2-channel rig.


Thanks for your responses. :huge:

Did you replace a piece of equipment when you purchased the Proceed? If so, can you remember the difference in sound quality it made? Was it profound, or more subtle? Also, what do you mean by overkill?

The "+6" if I understand correctly, means that it was outfitted with the ability to handle analog 5.1 signals. Thus, it can be used for multichannel SACD/DVD-A, since it does not have HDMI. This is pretty important to me as I will be using the LS9's in a 7.1 setup... and I do so love my multichannel sound.

Any more experiences out there?


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks SP but that thread is the one that got me started in the first place. :stirthepot:

I agree that it sounds like the proceed does everything short of curing cancer. So, I was looking for more anecodotal evidence as to the quality of the proceed before I bought one unheard.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

This is my idea, paired with the new Oppo BD player, but I haven't completed it yet.
http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=545


----------



## persisting1 (Feb 8, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> This is my idea, paired with the new Oppo BD player, but I haven't completed it yet.
> http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=545


I've been keeping any eye on this.

Any updates?


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

persisting1 said:


> I've been keeping any eye on this.
> 
> Any updates?


I keep adding more projects and haven't laid out for all the parts yet. I have the case, wire, and rcas...
Also, was looking into adding an output buffer stage.


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

SlushPuppy said:


> Did you see his Page 1 update on the NAD Master Series M-15? Sounds like a real winner:
> 
> _NAD M15 Master Series (Used about $1500)
> 
> ...


Hrmmm..... Now this sounds interesting.... HDMI would make it a real winner if nothing else has been sacrificed. Thanks for the info, i've got to read more about this one....


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jerrin said:


> Thanks for your responses. :huge:
> 
> Did you replace a piece of equipment when you purchased the Proceed? If so, can you remember the difference in sound quality it made? Was it profound, or more subtle? Also, what do you mean by overkill?
> 
> ...


I picked up the Proceed at a garage sale, amazingly enough (you don't even want to hear how much it was). My mid-fi Music Hall system really wouldn't fully test the Proceed, so I couldn't get a good reading on how really good the AVP was, but I did some testing and it sounded great.

One of my buddies in the late 90s had an all Proceed 2-channel system, man what an impressive system.

As for overkill, the AVP has bells and whistles galore. A lot is unnecessary for 2 channel.


----------

